# Como esmaltar hilo de cobre?



## danith72 (Feb 5, 2009)

Buenas a todo el mundo. La pregunta es un poco absurda pero la hago de todas formas. La cuestión es que necesito esmaltar bastantes hilo fino de cobre para que no rocen y provoquen cortocircuito. La pregunta es, como puedo hacer eso?

Que tipo de esmalte puedo utilizo?algun esmalte en concreto, y como esmalto el hilo de cobre, con una brocha no? bueno gracias de antelacion

pd.. soy novato


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 5, 2009)

Ya viene esmaltado.


----------



## jorger (Feb 5, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Ya viene esmaltado.


Lo que el dice es que necesita esmaltar *el hilo que ya tiene*


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 5, 2009)

yo hice la aclaracion porq capaz que piensa que hay que esmaltarlo por cuenta propia.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 5, 2009)

Si se raspó el esmalte, la solución más simple es usar esmalte de uñas, un pincel (quizá uno muy chico) y MUCHA, pero MUCHA paciencia.
Eso sí, el esmalte de uñas no soporta altas temperaturas. Si ese es el caso, no queda otra que buscar uno especial.
Como sea, generalmente lo más fácil es cambiar el conductor.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2009)

La mejor, solución son los esmaltes que venden propiamente para bobinados, se los usa para inmovilizarlos y también aislarlos, en las mismas casas que venden materiales para bobinadores.
Desventaja, vienen por litro, pero son baratos.
Me ha pasado de desarmar, limpiar y cambiar rodamientos a un motor funcionando, y ya que estaba le hice una barnizadita con un barniz no específico, conclusión que el motor se prendió fuego, por lo que no te aconsejaría usar cualquier barniz en bobinados de 220 Volts, en los de baja tensión , podría ser.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2009)

Me olvidaba decirte que si el alambre es muy fino, en vez de barnizarlo con pincelito o brochita, mejor le hagas gotear encima para evitar mover los alambres de lugar, y paciencia a que se seque bien.
Suerte !


----------



## danith72 (Feb 5, 2009)

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestros consejos. Voy a probar con el pincel  y el esmalte de uña, no creo que someta a  mucha temperatura esos hilos de cobre. Solo la justa y necesaria para poder soldarlo a un pad.

Gracias a todos, si teneis algun consejo más, encantado de que me lo digais

Un cordial saludo
Daniel


----------



## danith72 (Feb 5, 2009)

POr curiosidad, Dosmetro sabes como se llama el barniz que me has comentado que venden por litro? La marca o algo?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 5, 2009)

Soldá primero, pintá después...
Te evitás el tener cuidado de no quemar el esmalte.

De todas formas, como es algo que está en construcción, la recomendación más sana es que busques alambre esmaltado y uses ese directamente. Menos trabajo, menos problemas y menos cuidado con la temperatura.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2009)

Danith72, no se de nombres internacionales, localmente fabrican con distintas marcas y muy buenos ,  secado rápido sería interesante !


----------



## xtrem2010 (Feb 9, 2009)

miras esta pagina ,,,,  http://www.electronica2000.net/curso_elec/cromar.htm


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Mar 16, 2011)

Hola a todos... re-abrí este hilo para informar de un producto que, según me dice un entendido, puede resultar ser útil para el sellado y barnizado de alambres y conductores eléctricos con el objetivo de hacer bobinas o trabajos de embobinados... Es de la línea 3M, desconozco su antiguedad en el mercado y aún no lo he usado, a pesar de distribuirse (aparentemente) en mi país.

El Producto es: http://solutions.3mchile.cl/3MConte...5&assetType=MMM_Image&blobAttribute=ImageFile

Espero le sea útil a alguien más y si saben de algún otro producto, lo puedan publicar


----------

